
Verizon's New, Encrypted Calling App Comes Pre-Hacked for the NSA - driverdan
http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2014-12-11/verizons-new-encrypted-calling-app-comes-prehacked-for-the-nsa#r=lr-sr
======
mikecb
This article leaves a lot to be desired. No perspective from a security expert
on how law enforcement backdoors are also backdoors for others. Mention of
non-existent end-to-end encryption for Gmail and Yahoo email (might be
referring to the end-to-end project, but that's not even close to done). They
probably meant to say server-to-server email communications. Also refer to
Silent Circle as "in development." Finally, the title demonstrates a
fundamental misunderstanding of the past year and a half of disclosures. This
is Verizon doing what Verizon does: find something they can charge extra for
and slap together a poorly thought out and inadequately engineered app for it.

------
zw123456
Legally all the telecoms have to provide a "backdoor" for law enforcement
snooping, in theory when they have a warrant, which as it turns out is all to
easy to get (e.g. FISA) see
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Calea](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Calea) which
explains the law (sort of).

------
undersuit
Don't worry if the government can access your encrypted communications.
Government employees and contractors are completely trustworthy.

